# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Town/City Mapping >  City Maps Galore (Pen-n-Paper)

## NeonKnight

This first map I ever finished, and was probably the second City Map I made back around 1982/83.

----------


## NeonKnight

This second map was an attempt at an even larger map, also around the same time (82/83).

----------


## NeonKnight

By the time of this map, the Forgotten Realms boxed set was first published, and I so loved the style of the map for the ruins of Myth Drannor in the book that I emulated it for a ruined city in my own campaign.

----------


## NeonKnight

By the time of this map, the Forgotten Realms Hardcover was out, with lots of city maps, so I took to emulating them with city maps I made while at work (I had a desk job with lots of free time while working...basically I was '0' operator for the phone compan)

----------


## NeonKnight

ANother city map from around 1990

----------


## pyrandon

How fun!  Now that computer-drawn maps are so standard, hand-drawn maps are more and more pleasaing to my eye--and these, warts and all, fit that bill.  Please keep 'em coming (if you have any more  :Smile:

----------


## NeonKnight

This map was done around 1991, and was the beginning of a huge mapping project for, where I was going to map out the entire fortress/Keep of the area. I'll see if I can find those maps and post them if people are interested in seeng them.

----------


## NeonKnight

Last map I have currently scanned in (I think I have about another 5 or so to do), this is a map in work, that as can be seen, I never did finish, maybe once CD3 comes out...

----------


## NeonKnight

So people can understand my maps a little better, I colorcoded them the same way:

RED - Taverns, Inns, Hostels, etc.
YELLOW - Warehouses
PURPLE - Businesses
ORANGE - Temples
BLUE - Military, Guard Houses, etc

----------


## NeonKnight

Another of my Ruined City Maps from around 1987

----------


## NeonKnight

I honestly cannot remeber exactly when I did this city, but I believe it would have been around 1986-89.

----------


## NeonKnight

This map was done around 1991 and is a small trade town located a few miles from the next map in this post.

----------


## NeonKnight

This was done around the same time as the previous map, and reflects the larger city up the river from the trade town of Veron.

----------


## NeonKnight

One of my BIG CITY projects, the City of Nerl. This city spans two sheets of Scietific Millimeter Graph paper.

----------


## NeonKnight

This city I have no clue as to what it is supposed to be. I cannot remeber for the life of me, with spending time perusing me World Map to try and place it. Anyways, it is obviously _very_ unfinished, and comprises 4 sheets of Scientific Graph paper. One day I hope to finish it.

----------


## Venardhi

Map making since before I was born man. :: salute :: Keep em coming.

----------


## NeonKnight

> Map making since before I was born man. :: salute :: Keep em coming.


Yep, back then it was:

Pilot Fineliner, Color Pencil Crayons, a Pack of Scietific Graph Paper, a ruler, Black Pilot Marker, and a lot of time to draw, draw, draw!

That's about it for city maps i have loose. I have a few more in some duotangs i collected together to make gazateers, but most of those are maybe a city map, a couple town and a bunch villages/forts.

I'll see what I can do, and thanks for the encouragement.

----------


## Eru

These are great and definitely bring back memories. Kudos to you not only for your obvious skill in conceiving and creating these maps, but the consistent care with which you've clearly handled them over the years. My own maps from that time period, in addition to being vastly inferior in both scope and execution, are nowhere near a scannable state.

BTW, I'm not sure if Jürgen Hubert will read this (I know he's been on this site), but he's developing a fascinating (and absolutely MASSIVE) campaign world called Urbis where huge cities and metropolises are a key component. His efforts have recently turned collaborative and if you'd be open to sharing your maps or the thought processes behind them, I'll bet Jürgen would appreciate it.

If he doesn't read this and reply you can find him and his setting by following the link above.

----------


## jaerdaph

Now that's an impressive collection of hand drawn maps! It will be interesting to see them "translated" into CD3. Our tastes are also very similar I see - there were a lot of great Forgotten Realms maps back in the day coming out of TSR, and I still love that style today even though there have been so many advances in RPG mapping since then (which is cool too!).

----------


## thebax2k

NeonKnight, wow!  Thank you for putting those old maps of yours up, they brought back memories for me as well.  The old FR hardback was an excellent sourcebook and your "inspirations" from it are colorfully done.  I especially liked the fifth map you posted from around 1990 at it reminded me of some long ago adventures (and misadventures) in Zhentil Keep.

You mentioned there might be more maps to the sea fortress of Rocky Port.  Should you be able to find them and feel like posting them, please do.

----------


## ravells

These are wonderful. Each one is a treasure, thank you for posting them.

----------


## Amonite

These are very awesome!!!!! I have the hardest time with city maps....too many buildings! But these are very cool  :Smile:

----------


## NeonKnight

This is the very first city map I ever did as a 'professional' map. It was done likely around 82 or 83. It had the 'color code' I would then use in all future maps.

----------


## NeonKnight

Another, OLD city map from the 80's

----------


## NeonKnight

Another, OLD city.

----------


## NeonKnight

and a map of a small town, if people are interested I can post villages and towns as opposed to cities, I think I have one last city map (another 4 pager) somewhere....Hmmmm. gotta find it.

----------


## RobA

Wow!

That is a great set of maps.  I figure I can snarf a few of them for my own projects, just to have a city or two handy!

-Rob a>

----------


## RPMiller

This is an incredible thread! Thank you and have some rep!

----------


## Paul

Those are some great maps, and a blast from the past. I recognize my own evolution in your efforts. For example, early maps mapped in grids like dungeons, with doors! Facing the street!  :Wink: 

(A big day for me was when highlighters first hit the market (around 1984?). Those blue highlighters let me achieve much better ocean and river effects than I had generated up to that point.)

Thanks for posting your maps.

----------


## Baziron

Just seeing these makes me feel so... old. (And I'm only a 1981 series!)

At any rate, I'm lucky to have stumbled on this thread, it inspires and encourages me to keep drawing by hand - and using grid paper! (Oh, how I have sufficient amounts of that...) Time to go and find my old crayons!

----------


## Redrobes

These old maps are very cool and brings back a lot of memories for me too. I have some old cities that I could scan but they are not as nice as yours. I did a few maps for FR in about that 85 ish year and put them on RPG map share.

http://rpgmapshare.com/modules/g2/d/9866-2/Huddagh.png
http://rpgmapshare.com/modules/g2/d/9878-2/Saerb.png
http://rpgmapshare.com/modules/g2/d/.../Mulhessen.png
http://rpgmapshare.com/modules/g2/d/9870-2/Kulta.png
http://rpgmapshare.com/modules/g2/d/.../Urmlaspyr.png
http://rpgmapshare.com/modules/g2/d/...chenbridge.png

Which I then updated that last one in colour...
http://rpgmapshare.com/modules/g2/d/...chenbridge.jpg

Anyway, I think your maps are worth a bit o rep too.  :Smile:

----------


## NeonKnight

Heh;

Thought I had found all my old city maps, but Oh-No! I Still had a few hanging in back there  :Wink:

----------


## The Cartographist

NeonKnight - I like the latest city a lot.  Nice work--from 20-some years ago!

----------


## ravells

I agree, it's a beauty. You should scan it and do something with it in photoshop or something...or maybe not. It stands pretty proud on its own.

----------


## delgondahntelius

I only wish my city maps could look so neat and tidy, that's great work.

----------


## pyrandon

BOING!   That was the sound of my eyes popping out.  Man!  And I thought I was a patient mapper way back when!   :Smile: 

You rock, Neon!

----------


## Gandwarf

Neonknight, sorry for the thread resurrection, but I just stumled onto this thread. These are awesome city maps! I would love to see cities done by you in City Designer 3 or something. Anyway, I got some inspiration for some more maps because of this thread, thanks. Repped  :Very Happy:

----------


## Korash

@ Gandwarf - I am SOOOO happy that you did dig this up.  :Smile:  I was more inspired by the Harn series of cities, but I Love these.

@ NeonKnight - This brings me back to when I started to play (Jan '80) and the efforts I put into maps. I wonder if you would mind me posting my efforts (if I can find them) in this thread or rather I started a new one?

If I could I would rep you both for this thread

----------


## NeonKnight

I don't mind if you post here, but a better way to ensure you get the kudos you would surely deserve would be to start a new thread but link to this (if wanted).

Thanx for the kind words.

----------


## Morkhdull

Well...  Simply wonderfull...  
With, I guess, many emotion to find back some old stuff, perhaps on old yellowed by time sheet of paper...  Remembering somme old adventure, isn't it...
Thank you for sharing  :Smile: 
Think it would be interesting to see all other members pen and papers and handdrawing [ï]"premières armes¨[/i]

What do you think about ?

----------


## landorl

These are some great maps.  Thanks for posting them.

These maps are well designed with a good layout.

----------


## jaspertjie

NICE MAPS neon! Hell that my scanner doesn't work.

----------

